# Mac OS X 10.4 on a 500 MHz iBook G3 ?



## CharlesUFarley (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking for guidance --

I have a Mac iBook, 500 MHz G3 with 576 MB of SDRAM, currently running OS X 10.1.5.

I would like to hear from anyone who has installed OS X 10.4 on a similar iBook.

Does it respond well ? Would you recommend the transformation ?

Looking forward to any advice anyone is willing to offer on the subject.

CharlesUFarley


----------



## macdudenj (Jun 22, 2006)

you machine is not supported for any version of OSX beyond what you have...check link

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ibook/stats/ibook_500.html

you have a good little machine with a decent amount of ram.


----------



## CharlesUFarley (Aug 14, 2006)

macdudenj --

Thank you for the guidance.

CharlesUFarley


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't want to get in a 'pissing contest', but Tiger (OS X 10.4) will work just fine on your hardware. The Apple website says that the hardware requirements are:

Requirements

* Macintosh computer with a PowerPC G3, G4 or G5 processor
* Built-in FireWire
* DVD drive for installation
* 256MB of RAM
* 3GB of available hard disk space (4GB if you install the developer tools)

I have a 600 MHz G3 iBook with 640 Mb running Tiger at the moment, and it is a pleasure to use. It is almost as responsive as my G5 iMac. Of course, many of the 'bells and whistles', like Core Image, are not supported by the video graphics, but that is true of many of the G4 Macs as well (like all of the Titanium PowerBooks).

The only place you might 'stub your toe' is the requirement for a DVD drive to install Tiger. If your iBook doesn't have a DVD drive, you can either get an external drive and connect through your Firewire port (don't get a USB only drive, as your USB is only 1.1 and very slow), or you can get Apple to exchange the DVD for CDs for about $10 more.

Good luck, Chuck.


----------



## CharlesUFarley (Aug 14, 2006)

Pensacola Tiger --

Thank you for confirming my thoughts. I knew the Apple et.al. postings of iBook G3 specs.

I wanted to hear from someone, such as yourself, who had "done it." 

I am getting ready to buy a larger hard drive and now the OS X 10.4 on CD -- didn't want to spend the $ until a knowledgable Mac user had "gone before."

Thanks a bunch for the help and confidence build.

CharlesUFarley


----------



## woodhen16 (Sep 4, 2006)

CharlesUFarley said:


> Looking for guidance --
> 
> I have a Mac iBook, 500 MHz G3 with 576 MB of SDRAM, currently running OS X 10.1.5.
> 
> ...


I have a G3 iMac 600 speed and it runs 10.4.7 perfectly.


----------



## CharlesUFarley (Aug 14, 2006)

woodhen16 --

Thank you for your input -- I am going ahead with my plans for the OS X 10.4 upgrade.

You input further supports my decision.

CharlesUFarley


----------

